# First Squirrel



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Finally got my first squirrel. Been going out with the shotgun lately but the last two times I decided I wanted my first with the slingshot. Tonight was the night.

Simple shot linatex, 8 inches. .40 lead. Chest shot.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shot!

I've gotta ask though...what does a squirrel look like after catching one from a shotty?


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Congrats!! That was good shooting!


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Thats a great shot , you want hunting to be easier , set up a slingshot with 3/4 strait cut tbg and shoot 3/8 steel , less of a shake because of lighter draw, better accuracy , but it needs a headshot no exceptions with 3/8 steel .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend....about 4 more for the pot..good eating..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Nothing better then some modern red rubber and some
Heavy lead! Good shooting.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I shoot with a 20 gauge and #6 steel shot. It doesn't tear em up at all. I've actually seen SS do more physical damage. There is just a bit of blood mainly when hit in the face. I hit one last week, a big grey and he charged me to my feet, I gave him a boot and he was dead when he landed. Most of the time they are dead by the time I walk to pick them up if they didn't die immediately.

I have taken around 16 so far this year with the 20g.

Slingshot has much more satisfaction however.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

One of these guys really got peppered. He also looked like he survived somebody's .22 shot on his shoulder. Had a big ol knot of healing tissue.

Anyways, thanks all and happy hunting!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Really ? you use 20g on squirrel ?

Here we dont have much squirrels and the ones we do have are huge an tough ! i tried 20 gauge with some birdshot that i used for dove (forgot what kind of shot) and i dont find it a humain kill from 20 yards ! right now if im going to hunt squirrel than i use my old 16 gauge or a 12 gauge.

(i dont now if they are that tough where you live, well you said that its a humain kill then i assume that they are not that tough there)

About .22, i think that well placed shot is great on squirrels, when i was 12 i got from my uncle a .22lr revolver, 4 inch barrel and still killed many rabbits and squirrels !

and anyway, great shot with the slingshot !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> I've gotta ask though...what does a squirrel look like after catching one from a shotty?


----------



## slopshot (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice!!

Hate those Reds. They cause all kinds of havoc here. Suckers will hardly sit still. Hopeing to get out next week and harrass some.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks, I noticed the reds around here are not nearly as smart as the greys, I use my squirrel call and they will come challenge me and chatter like crazy. The greys are always a step ahead of me it seems haha.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

D.Nelson said:


> Thanks, I noticed the reds around here are not nearly as smart as the greys, I use my squirrel call and they will come challenge me and chatter like crazy. The greys are always a step ahead of me it seems haha.


Never had grey squirrel - here when we see squirrles (wich is not that often) they are red, is there any taste diffrence ?


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I stew them so I can't tell much of a difference. I know both taste good!


----------

